
Highlighting Repository Languages - avsaro
https://github.com/blog/1037-highlighting-repository-languages
======
tikhonj
This is exactly the feature I've been missing for a while now. Whenever I see
a neat project, I'm always curious about the language used for it. This makes
it easy to tell which languages were used at a glance.

~~~
TheCoreh
They already had this under Stats & Graphs. But this visualization looks much
cooler.

~~~
avsaro
Besides of being cooler, it is also more accurate. Older data was not correct
completely for some of my projects.

